# Suche Gaming Pc



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi
ich suche wieder einen Pc für ca 700€-750€ er muss leistungstark und leise sein ich hab schon folgendes rausgesucht
CPU:Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Graka: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X 60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 und nein ich will nicht die Powercolor 
Ram: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 ASRock B85M Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
NT:530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 
Kühler:Thermalright HR-02 Macho Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
SATA und SSD hab ich noch 
OC: Xeon geht ja nicht,vll. Graka auf 1100mhz
Fragen: 1.Ist die Grafikeinheit bei Intel nötig also muss es ein I5 sein weil ich gehört habe das diese Physikalische Objekte berechnet ( bsp.Intel Core i5 4570  Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks ) oder ist der Xeon besser
2. ich such noch ein gutes Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster
Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn du OCen willst nimm eine R280 Dual-X ein P/L Kracher.NT ein E9 450W


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Für was verwendest du den PC denn? Nur zum Zocken?

Wenn ja, dann reicht ein i5 dicke. Hier mal ein Setup: 

1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-12-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Für gute 750 Tacken 

Edit.: Somit hast du mit dem i5 ein besseres NT, bessere GraKa und ein günstigerer CPU-Kühler, mehr brauchst du da nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Geld da ist kann er locker zu nem Xeon greifen.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld da ist kann er locker zu nem Xeon greifen.


 
Geld ist aber nicht ganz da  Dann würde ich lieber (wenns nur ums Zocken geht) einen i5 mit besserem NT, besserem MB und besserer GraKa nehmen. 

@TE: Hier noch ein tolles Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schlicht, leise und kühl


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Bei dem Budget würde ich auch eher die bessere GPU nehmen als den Xeon.
Der Xeon ist ein netter Sahnehupfer wenn das Geld da ist. Ist das Geld nicht so da reicht der i5 völlig.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn du OCen willst nimm eine R280 Dual-X ein P/L Kracher.NT ein E9 450W


 
Ich nehm doch auch die r280x dual ? richtig lesen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Ein SUPER Spartipp R280 Dual-X

Du nimmst eine mit X hinter 0 und ich sage ohne X


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Oh sry Eigentor


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Kein Problem 

bzg. Gehäuse. Was magst du? LEDs oder was schlichtes?


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Led brauch ich nicht hab welche mit Molex Anschluss. Und Design es soll nicht so schlicht sein aber auch nicht zum Transformer werden


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Perfekto Mundo
http://geizhals.de/zalman-z9-usb-3-0-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a888988.html


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich würde ja auf eine R9 270X setzen, diese ist schnell genug um aktuelle Games in Full HD und mittleren bis hohen Details zu spielen, würde das gesparte Geld in eine 240GB SSD investieren, da wäre sogar ein LED Lüfter dabei falls es erwünscht ist, wenn nicht kann man ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Sharkoon Vaya II Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190)
 708,03€ bei Mindfactory


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

*gelöscht*


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> SATA und SSD hab ich noch


lesen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Grenns Konfig ist gut, aber wenn möglich sollte man noch 25€ in die Hand nehmen und die Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X und das E9 450 Watt holen


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Wo ist das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 besser als das ASRock B85M Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Mehr Ausstatung und bessere Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2014)

Die nehmen dich nicht viel.

Das Layout des GA ist wohl besser.
Ansonsten hat GA auch einen guten Support.

Hab es selbst und bin zufrieden.

Aber der Vorschlag einer 270 ist gut. Damit könntest du Geld sparen u d dann eine neue GraKa refinanzieren. Ich selbst nutz eine 7870 und die reicht für Hoch meist aus.

Mit der 280 machste auch nichts falsch.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Welche Austtatung und wie bessere Lüftersteurung ?


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich wollte eig. eine 280x


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Die Giga hat das alles (bessere Luftsteuerung usw).

Wieso den Aufpreis zahlen?


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2014)

Sagen wir es so. Das GA ist etwas besser und dabei günstiger.
Im Zweifel nimm das andere .

Bezüglich Karte nimm was du magst. War lediglich als Vorschlag gedacht über den man Nachdenken kann.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eig. eine 280x


 
Dann nimm die


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Bei den Mainboards ist das GA Zukunftssicher oder ? Und zu der CPU wie stehts denn jetz mit der Grafikeinheit aus? Und ich hab gehört das der Xeon auch was für die Zukunft wäre weil er Hyperthreding hat und ein "virtueller" 8 Kerner ist


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2014)

Zukunft sicher gibt es nicht da der Sockel eh veraltet sein wird irwan.

Wenn mehr Programme Mehrkern unterstützen ja, aber das dauert noch.

Sagen kann dir keiner ob oder ob nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

GA steht für GigAbyte . Xeon har 4 Kerne und 8 Thread ein i5 4Kerne 4Threads. Der Xeon e3 1230 v3 hat keine iGP.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Büße nicht in der Qualität deines Systems ein wenn du ein Xeon dazu nimmst, insbesondere eine schlechtere GPU. Die GPU ist sowieso immer die erste die flöten geht und die musst du als erstes ersetzen. Deshalb eine bessere GPU, die beiden CPU's bremsen sie ja sowieso nicht aus. 
Wenn aber der i5 neue Spiele nicht mehr schafft, kann der Xeon auch einpacken. Auch wenn Spiele mit HT einige % an Leistung mehr bringen... Würde noch immer deshalb den i5 empfehlen (auch wenn Specki ein Xeon-Fanboy ist ) und die 280X Vapor oder eine günstigere. 
Mit dem gespartenen Geld am Xeon kannst du ausserdem auch ein besseres NT und Mainboard nehmen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Fanboy ist eine Beleidigung.

Wenn es möglich ist würde ich schon nen Xeon nehmen  ist halt P/L top aber der i5 ist auch


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Fanboy ist eine Beleidigung.
> 
> Wenn es möglich ist würde ich schon nen Xeon nehmen  ist halt P/L top aber der i5 ist auch


 
War ja natürlich Spaß  
Wenn der TE ein paar Tacken mehr im Budget hätte, würde ich auch den Xeon empfehlen, keine Frage


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

wie siehst denn mit andere Gehäuse aus so um 60-70 € mit Seitenfenster


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Grenns Konfig ist gut, aber wenn möglich sollte man noch 25€ in die Hand nehmen und die Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X und das E9 450 Watt holen



Kann man natürlich machen, hat aber nur 10% mehr Leistung und braucht deutlich mehr Strom als die R9 270X weswegen ich selber davon abrate.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Green  wann hörst du mit diesem Stromverbrauch auf? Das sind paar Cents am Ende


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> wie siehst denn mit andere Gehäuse aus so um 60-70 € mit Seitenfenster


 
Hab dir doch den R2 empfohlen  nur 6 Euro mehr, dann hast du's


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

zum R2 wollt woll gern alles bei Mind und kostet es 85 €


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Lege noch einen Zwanziger auf das Case drauf PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: Nanoxia/Fractal Design, Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Netzteilposition: unten, Besonderheiten: Kabelmanagement/Lüftersteuerung/Staubfilter/schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhal

 Das wirst Du nicht bereuen.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den R4 wirst du nicht brauchen. Der R2 ist genauso gut. Der R4 ist halt schallgedämmt was wieder teurer ist. Den Unterschied wirst du fast nicht merken da deine Hardware schon leise ist.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Die von Fractal sind doch nur schallgedämpfft oder ?
Ich brauch aber nicht so viele Lüfter weil ich schon welche hab


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Die von Fractal sind doch nur schallgedämpfft oder ?


 
Der R2 nicht


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Was ist den an den Fractal so gut ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Tolle Verabeitung, super Airflow usw.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ihre Gehäuselüfter sind auch gut, du musst diese also nicht gegen bessere austauschen die du wiederum kaufen müsstest.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

hmm also ich weiß nicht 80 euro für ein Gehäuse ist mir auch ein bisschen zu schlicht


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> hmm also ich weiß nicht 80 euro für ein Gehäuse ist mir auch ein bisschen zu schlicht


 
 Naja, Gehäuse behält man eigentlich etwas länger.

 Da ein paar Taler mehr zu investieren macht schon Sinn.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> hmm also ich weiß nicht 80 euro für ein Gehäuse ist mir auch ein bisschen zu schlicht



Wenn du was auffälliges willst: Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> hmm also ich weiß nicht 80 euro für ein Gehäuse ist mir auch ein bisschen zu schlicht


 
2 Enermax T.B Apollish könnte man in die Front montieren, dann ist das Case auffälliger, bleibt aber trotzdem elegant


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Green  wann hörst du mit diesem Stromverbrauch auf? Das sind paar Cents am Ende



Gar nicht, hier geht es nicht nur um die Cents sondern auch um den Stromverbrauch, denn wenn es 10000 Leute gibt die so denken würden bei der Grafikkarte werden aus 55 oder in diesem Fall sogar 80W mehr gegenüber zur R9 270X, dann 800000W oder besser gesagt 800KW die sie mehr verbrauchen und wenn die Leute so auch bei anderen Elektrischen Geräten denken und sich lieber noch woher eine Glühbirne besorgen statt einer LED Birne nur weil sie 5x so billig ist aber das 6fache verbrauchen dann summiert sich das immer weiter.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du was auffälliges willst: Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 zu teuer und ist mir dann doch zu auffällig. Da finde ich das Z9 am besten


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

sharkoon t28 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Würde auch für Rosigattons Gehäusevorschlag zu stimmen, aber dann mit 7V Adapter da die Lüfter sonst etwas zu hören sind BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved schwarz/schwarz (BFA-MSC-M33F7VKK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Zum T28 sollte man aber auch nen 7V Adapter mitbestellen: Produktvergleich BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved blau/schwarz (BFA-MSC-M33F7VBK-RP), BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved grün (BFA-MSC-M33F7VGK-RP), BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Hab mit Sharkoon Gehäusen schlechte erfahrung gemacht
hab auch noch 2 T.b Silence


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Mit welchen denn?
 Habe das Sharkoon T9 und das Sharkoon MA-W1000 und kann mich über beide nicht beschweren.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Das Rex 8


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Das Rex 8 ist auch nicht wirklich gut, das ist mir auch aufgefallen weswegen ich es wie das REX3 auch noch nie empfohlen habe.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Gibt es noch andere vergleichbare als das T28 und das z9 ? wie sieht es denn generell aus mit Lautstärkeaus? Wie laut ist die Grafikkarte u.s.w?


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Wie es mit der R9 280 ist weiß ich nicht, aber die Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X wäre auf jeden Fall leise.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Wie siehts den mit Watchdogs aus, Ubisoft meint ja man braucht einen I7 b.z.w Xeon das stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht aber trotzdem schafft der I5 das ? Und noch mal zum Grafikchip auf dem I5 ist der nur für Grafik oder kann der auch Physische Objekte berechnen also mehr Physik-Core


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Der i5 sollte es schon packen  falls nein kannst auf nen Xeon aufrüsten was totall sinnlos ist


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Durch Hyperthreading bringt i7 und Xeon etwas mehr Leistung zu WatchDogs, der i5 langt aber auch locker. Es geht darum ob die GraKa gut genug ist.


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Bringt den Schallgedämpft viel und ich hab gelesen das es dann auch wärmer werden soll.


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Nein so schlimm ist das nicht, aber die Schalldämpfung macht dein System nur bedingt leiser. Wenn du leise Hardware hast, reicht das vollkommen aus. Daher empfehle ich dir ja bei deinem Budget auch den R2 und nicht den R4


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Hmm ich überlege zwischen dem R2 und dem t28 was würdet ihr sagen ?


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich glaub ich nehm das R2 wo soll ich es den bestellen bei Mindfactory kostet es 90 euro


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

74 Mücken


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ist aber ohne Sichfenster das ich gerne hätte


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse Arc R2 Midi Tower


----------



## FloUndS0 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

plus 7 euro versand
also 83 €


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Das R2 ist klar nochmal besser als das T28, aber schlecht ist das T28 aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich bin auch ganz klar für das Arc R2 mit Fenster, ist ein super Gehäuse


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Das R2 kann ich ganz klar empfehlen und das aus erster Hand. Ist die Kohle allemal wert Und wenn du blingbling magst, hauste die rein:


Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
letztere hab ich bei mir drin und jaaa, es leuchtet blau. Rambo wär neidisch...

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Sieht dann so aus  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-969.html#post5614982


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sieht dann so aus  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-969.html#post5614982


Danke Rosilein

Gruß


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Wie ist den das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, Qualität und so ist das fast gleich mit dem R2? Das DS2 ist ja auch noch gedämmt 8568681 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ged&auml;mmt mit
Und nochmal zur Cpu wenn es unbedingt nötig ist würde ich auch 40 € mehr bezahlen für den Xeon oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht ?


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Nein es ist nicht nötig  wenn du noch 40 Mücken unter dem Kissen hast, dann kannst du den Xeon nehmen. Wenn der i5 schlapp macht, ist der Xeon aber auch am Ende. 
Die beiden sind ja derselbe Preis. Rein vom optischen her gefällt mir der Fractal besser. Du machst bei beiden nichts falsch  Nur brauchst du Werkzeug zur Abmontage von SSD/HDD.


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Also der Xeon bringt nur was wenn ich Videos bearbeite was ich nicht mache. Deswegen reicht ein I5 zum Zocken locker aus oder ?
Das R2 gefällt mir auch besser vom Design. Wieviel macht den so eine Dämmung aus 1 Sone weniger? Oder sogar noch mehr ?


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Nicht viel. Und im Gegensatz wird dein Gehäuse wärmer. Eine Dämmung ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen bei einem leisen System.
Die Dämmung macht aus keinem lauten Lüfter oder Festplatte ein leises Exemplar.


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Aber meine Confi ist doch recht leise oder ?


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ja ich sag ja nur  Gerade deshalb brauchst du auch nicht noch eine Dämmung  Leise Hardware = Leiser PC  Nimm nicht ein Gehäuse nur wegen der Dämmung.


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

und zur Cpu ?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Nimm den i5 4570.

Wie jkox schon schrieb, wenn der nicht mehr kann, spielst Du mit dem Xeon auch nix mehr 

Gehäuse sind so ziemlich alle Fractal und Nanoxia klasse.

Das Arc R2 mit Fenster ist definitiv zum niederknien  

Ist nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Cent wert.
In das Gehäuse kannst Du dann in einigen Jahren noch die nächste Aufrüstung einbauen, ohne dich schämen zu müssen


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ok danke für die ganzen Tipps


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher soll ich den R2 nehmen oder 10 Euro mehr hinblächen dafür leiser also den R4 mit Seitenteil oder das Nanoxia DS2 was aber nur 120 mm Lüfter hat oder macht das kein so großen unterschied ? Sry wenn ich nerve aber ich möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen.


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Hier stand Blödsinn ^^


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich meine jetz die Gehäuse


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*



FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Ich meine jetz die Gehäuse


 
Sorry hatte nur die 2. Seite gesehen als ich wiederkam  

Nimm den R2.. Später kannst du noch ein oder 2 Gehäuselüfter kaufen, die dein System noch mehr kühlen wenn es hitziger werden sollte  Aber mit dem R2 hast du ja schon 2 gute Lüfter die erstmals reichen sollen. 

Fehleinkauf wirst du eh mit den 3 gewählten sowieso nicht machen  alle sind gut. Freie Wahl für dich


----------



## FloUndS0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Es geht mir jetz eig. um Dämmung oder nicht? Weil ich das schon nützlich finden würde, aber ich hatte noch nie ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und weiß deshalb nicht ob es nutzlich ist oder nicht


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Sagte ich doch Nicht so nützlich dass man darüber nachdenken muss!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2014)

Bei leiser Hardware (die wir immer wählen) ist eine Dämmung unwichtig.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

@ Flo

Bei den Fractal Gehäusen kanst Du einfach das nehmen, welches dir optisch besser gefällt.
Die sind alle gut und leise, auch ohne Dämmung.

Die Nanoxia sind auch allererste Sahne 

Oberste Direktive ist, das Gehäuse muss dir gefallen !

Eins kann ich dir versprechen, egal ob Du das Arc R2 oder Define R4 oder ein Nanoxia DS2 nimmst, Du wirst von den Teilchen nicht enttäuscht sein 
Die sind alle super, shiceegal ob das eine 140mm Lüfter und noch einen mehr hat.
Nimm einfach das, welches dir am besten davon gefällt.

Ich habe das R4 mit Fenster, ist echt super.
Ein Kumpel hier hat das Arc R2, der ist auch schwerst begeistert.
Die Nanoxia kamen erst kurz nach den Fractal raus, aber die sind auch alle , egal ob DS1 oder DS2 oder DS5....

Das Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster ist auch wunderschön, und falls Du noch bis Ende Juni warten kannst : 

Phanteks
Geschrumpftes Kühlmonster: Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro


----------



## FloUndS0 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

nimm das R2   so das ist nochmal meine Confi https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a60c1e5aad4f33d86a2de576061104c9813d18773d VIELEN DANK NOCHMAL AN ALLE


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Absolut korrekter Warenkorb, bis auf den XT RAM 

Der könnte mal mit einem fetten Kühler kollidieren und ist nicht besser als dieser 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Also nimm den Crucial Ballistix Sport ohne XT, dann hast Du den richtigen 

Alles andere ist


----------



## FloUndS0 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ok danke  Hier jetz richtig https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d768e3f675f560aff2ea6ddc98bc19110c56bddc2d Und jetz hab ich ein richtig guten Gaming-Pc Danke Leute


----------



## jkox11 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ist geil


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

So ist dein Warenkorb perfekt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Mai 2014)

Service Gold raus


----------



## FloUndS0 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Die 5 Euro und wenn dann was damit ist kann ich das sofort zurückschicken


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gaming Pc für ca.700€*

Ich bins wieder  
Also Budget ist jetz so um die 100 Euro mehr also ca.800 und ich wollt fragen ob es sich lohnt 100 Euro mehr auszugeben und wenn wofür? Bessere Graka,Cpu oder doch ne größere SSD,denn ich habe jetz eine mit 120Gb und ich komm noch so gerade damit aus. Oder wenn eine bessere Graka welche? Ist die 280x dual-x schon super oder doch die Toxic, oder die von Asus? Ich habe gelesen die von Asus soll Artefakte haben.
Danke schonmal 
Flo


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  
Kühlt besser und ist leiser. 

Dann hättest du noch 70 Euronen im Budget für eine bessere SSD  

Oder du nimmst dir halt den Xeon


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn du noch keine SSD hast: Wie wärs mit der Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine SSD hast: Wie wärs mit der Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Er hat die 120er SSD glaub ich


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Ja ich hab eine 120 Gb von Samsung ohne Evo oder Pro nur die normale


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2014)

Das reicht ja eigentlich. Ich würde das dann so lassen. Evtl halt die VaporX


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Kühlt besser und ist leiser.
> 
> Dann hättest du noch 70 Euronen im Budget für eine bessere SSD
> ...



Und ist teurer als die sehr leise MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming, aus meiner Sicht hat die Vapor-X überhaupt keine Empfehlung verdient.


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

Hmm find die 770 auch ganz gut, das stimmt.. 

Aber (und ich bin kein AMD-Fanboy ): 
1. Vapor hat 3GB Vram, die 770 nur 2. Neuere Spiele können mehr als 2GB nutzen. 
2. Sie kühlt besser als die MSI, auch wenn die dann leiser ist (wo ich mir nicht sicher bin  und das hängt auch von Karte zu Karte ab) 
3. Und hat halt mehr Leistung als die MSI (hängt natürlich auch von der Karte ab)

Für mich ist der wichtigste Punkt halt die 3Gb Vram, die mehr für Zukunft taugen als die 2Gb von MSI.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

Zu 1:
 Das mit den mehr als 2GB vRAM gilt aber nur bei über Full HD und da reicht eben sowohl die R9 280X als auch die GTX 770 nicht mehr aus.

 Zu 2:
 Die MSI ist aber ausreichend gekühlt und ist damit ja auch in Ordnung und wer es darauf abgesehen hat eine sehr kühle und leise Karte zu haben kann ja die Inno3D nehmen die genauso viel kostet wie die Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X und erhält dabei immer noch eine sparsamere Karte Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, auch wenn ich davon abrate.

 Zu 3:
 Das können dann nur 1-2% sein und die bekommt man wenn man die Inno3D nehmen würde auch ausgeglichen auch wenn ich davon auch abtraten würde und die MSI GTX 770 nehmen würde.


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> Das mit den mehr als 2GB vRAM gilt aber nur bei über Full HD und da reicht eben sowohl die R9 280X als auch die GTX 770 nicht mehr aus.
> 
> Zu 2:
> ...


 
Stimme dir bei den 3 Punkten absolut zu. Wollte es dem TE aber auch schreiben  
Sind ja eigentlich nur 10 Euro, wobei die Preise sowieso immer schwanken. Man macht bei den beiden sicherlich nichts falsch. 

Um die Wahl zu erleichtern:  Kommt jetzt eben darauf an, was für Spiele gezockt werden. Einige Spiele gehen halt besser mit Nvidia, andere besser mit AMD.


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Also ich spiele Full-HD 60 Herz und dann eig. alle guten Spiele die mir in die Finger kommen als Bsp. Watch_Dogs


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Mai 2014)

Nur Watch_Dogs? Willst du Star Citizen oder Civilization Beyond the Earth?


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Alle aktuellen Spielen die gut sind also evtl. auch Citizen aber Aufbauspiele nicht so, aber sonst alle die gut sind


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Mai 2014)

Also Watch_Dogs soll besser mit Nvidia laufen und Star Citizen deutlich besser auf AMDs.


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Und was ist mit dem 2Gb Vram macht das einen Unterschied ?


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn du z.B. Skyrim richtig moddest: Ja. 
Was viele bei der VaporX vergessen: Da sind gute Spawas verbaut, bei der Twinfrozr eben nicht so gute. Das ist eine Referenz/referenznahe Platine


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Und die 280x Dual-x ist die genauso gut wie die VaporX nur ein bisschen langsamer ?


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

langsamer, lauter und heißer aber in einem akzeptablen Bereich  kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Wo ist eig. der Unterschied zwischen der VaporX und der Toxic ?


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ihn zwar nicht genau, aber die Toxic ist auf jeden Fall lauter und sogar die Dual-X ist leiser als die.


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Also die Dual-X ?Ist ja auch 40 Euro billiger


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

Ja aus meiner Sicht würde ich die Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X nehmen oder eben die MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming.


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Dafür hat die MSI 2gb Vram und kein Mantle


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

@Grenn: Das Thema hatten wir schon heute  
Laut ich111 hat die Vapor noch bessere Spawas


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Was denn jetz Dual-x oder Vapor-X ?


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

Vapor-X ! Super Teil   und wenn Nvidia die MSI


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht macht das mit der Vapor-X immer noch keinen Sinn, einfach deshalb weil man zu den Preis schon eine GTX 770 bekommt und diese sparsamer ist und die 3GB vRAM bringen dir auch nicht wirklich was bei Full HD und darüber ist ja die R9 280X als auch die GTX 770 insgesamt zu schwach und Mantle gibt es ja auch nur für ein paar Spiele und es gibt ja auch Spiele die auf der GTX 770 deutlich besser laufen als mit einer R9 280X.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Mai 2014)

Und es gibt auch Spiele die deutlich besser auf AMDs laufen 

Sparsamkeit das hatten wir.


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Schwierig schwierig das eine spricht für die GTX 770 dann doch die R9 280x. Echt nicht leicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Mai 2014)

Jap die Entscheidung muss ich such treffen  das Herz spricht für AMD das Gehirn für Nvidia


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Mai 2014)

Welches Hirn ?


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Warum ist eig. das NT 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold besser als das 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze ? bzw das L8 450W


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Mai 2014)

Das E9 hat mehr Rails, bessere Effizienz, bessere Caps, bessere Technik, ist leiser.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Mai 2014)

Weil die E9 Baureihe aus besseren Bauteilen als die L8 besteht.

Und bei Netzteilen gilt nicht, "viel hilft viel" oder "mehr Power"


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2014)

Und hat 5 Jahre Garantie anstatt 3


----------



## FloUndS0 (11. Mai 2014)

Ah ok eindeutig


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Zu den Grakas. Bei Nvidia habe ich gleich noch Watch dogs dazu was ich mir sowieso holen wollte bei AMD gibt es nur Spiele die ich nicht brauch. Aber das ist nur eine Randnotiz, wichtiger ist welche bei der Performance besser ist die 770 oder die 280x, die sind ja beide gleichauf.Das mit den 2 Gb Vram, ich zocke nur auf 1080p und das reicht mir. Werden den zukünftige Spiele denn mehr Vram als 2 benötigen oder machen dann erst die Platinen platt ? Und die Msi ist leiser als die Dual-x b.z.w Vapor-x. Dafür hat AMD Mantle oder ist das nicht so zukunfstsicher ? modden bei Spielen mache ich eig. nicht (zu aufwendig  )


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

Ist doch egal obs du die Spiele brauchst. Es gibt halt 3 Spiele gratis  Die kannst du dann weiter verhökern Du machst nichts falsch mit AMD oder Nvidia. Jeder wird dir hier eine Empfehlung geben, letztendlich muss du aber entscheiden, wo du eig. nichts falsch wählen kannst  

AMD: Vapor-X ist  Aber halt auch ein wenig teurer, da sie kühler und ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung hat. 
Nvidia: MSI oder die iChill, wobei die letztere noch ein Stück leiser ist als die MSI und sogar leiser als die Vapor und besser kühlt. Die inno ist in meinen Augen ein Teufelsteil  

Wenn du nur WatchDogs spielst, würde ich sagen nimm die Nvidia. Wenn du aber noch andere Spiele zockst wie BF4, dann ist die AMD die gute Wahl. Es gibt halt Spiele, die laufen besser mit Nvidia, andere besserer mit AMD. 

Zum Vram: Die 770er kratzen bereits bei der Performance ab, bevor mehr als 2GB für die Spiele benötigt werden 

Letztendlich kannst du eine Münze werfen ob AMD oder Nvidia (solange du die richtigen Karten wählst) ob Inno, MSI oder Vapor, alle 3 sind TOP GPU's


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Also Bf4 zocke ich nicht aber natürlich was anderes als Watchdogs ich rüste dann alle 2 Jahre auf und in diesen 2 Jahren muss halt die Graka halten deswegen mach ich mir ein bisschen sorgen wegen der 2 Gb vram sonst würde ich eig. zu Nvidia tendieren


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

Nimm dann die Nvidia. Die 2GB kriegst du eh nicht voll mit der Karte


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

jkox11 du meintest aber selbst bezüglich der 2 Gb Vram





jkox11 schrieb:


> Hmm find die 770 auch ganz gut, das stimmt..
> 
> Aber (und ich bin kein AMD-Fanboy ):
> 1. Vapor hat 3GB Vram, die 770 nur 2. Neuere Spiele können mehr als 2GB nutzen.
> ...


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

True  aber wie grenn sagte, bevor neuere Spiele mehr als 2GB nutzen (besonders auf deinem Monitor), ist deine GPU bereits veraltet und die Performance reicht nicht mehr.
Die 770 hat eben nur ein paar % weniger Leistung als die Vapor. Kühl und leise ist sie aber auf jeden Fall Wenn du wirklich was besseres willst, dann die iChill --> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich würde die Msi bevorzugen weil sie leiser und billiger ist außerdem gefällt mir das Design besser


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

Es wird dich auch von uns niemand davon abhalten. Ist eine Top GPU


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Also die Spiele die ich unbedingt spielen möchte sind WatchDogs und Borderlands the pre sequel evtl. auch Witcher 3.Noch mal eine Frage lohnt es sich überhaupt eine Nvidia zu holen oder hat AMD zu viele Vorteile,denn ich finde die GTX 770 trotz ihren Nachteilen immer noch attraktiv.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Mai 2014)

Du machst weder mit einer GTX770, noch mit einer 280X was verkehrt, sind beides sehr gute Karten.


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Wann soll den die 800er Reihe kommen b.z.w lohnt es sich darauf zu warten ?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Mai 2014)

Ende Sommer/Anfang Herbst.

Dann kommen erstmal die schweineteuren Hai-Ender und jede Menge im Referenzdesign.

Bis dann mal Custom-Kühlungen auf den Markt kommen und sich die Preise eingependelt haben, ziehen nochmal ein paar Monate ins Land


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Referenz ist die Kühlung von den Hersteller also z.B keine 3 Lüfter von Sapphirre oder ?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Mai 2014)

Jepp, Referenz ist so ziemlich (fast) immer übel, laut und heiss.


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Also lieber jetz eine gute und leise GTX 770 billig kaufen, als etwas bessere Technik mit schlechteren Lüftern und überteuert


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Also lieber jetz eine gute und leise GTX 770 billig kaufen, als etwas bessere Technik mit schlechteren Lüftern und überteuert


 
RichtiiiiiiiiJ  Dann könntest du jetzt auch noch eine 780 nehmen


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Könntet ihr zur Hilfe vll. noch einmal die Vor-und Nachteile von Nvidia/AMD nennen das wäre sehr nett


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

Lies einfach nochmal den Thread durch, da ist alles drin  
Du machst eigentlich nichts falsch, alle empfohlene GPU's sind Top Teile. Wenn sie dir eine gelieferte nicht gefällt, schickst du sie einfach zurück und nimmst ne neue  
Ob 770/780 oder 280X/290, jede hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ein bestes gibts nicht.


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Ok Vielen Vielen Dank euch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Mai 2014)

Nvidia:
-leiser
-Watch_Dogs kostenlos
-effizienter
AMD:
-Never Settle -> 3 Spiele
-Mantle
-3Gb VRAM


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Mai 2014)

@Specki
 Stimme dir abgesehen von den 3GB vRAM komplett zu, denn dann kommt es auch darauf an was für einen wichtiger ist, aus meiner Sicht ist ja die Effizienz das was als erstes nach der Leistung stehen sollte.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Mai 2014)

Hier falls jemand den die Mehrkosten(Stromvebrauch ca 20W mehr) bei der R8X berechnen will.


----------



## FloUndS0 (12. Mai 2014)

Wegen Mantle hat b.z.w wird Nvidia bestimmt noch was machen


----------



## FloUndS0 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bins wieder 
Zum Gehäuse ich finde das R2 perfekt NUR das Seitenfenster ist mir zu klein und es ist abgetönt deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es ähnliche gibt wie das Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster - Hardware, .Es soll leise sein und ein großes Seitenfenster haben


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Mai 2014)

BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster

Oder Du kratzt noch ein bisschen Kohle zusammen und nimmst das 450D 

Dieses Teilchen kommt leider erst Ende Juni auf den Markt : Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster


----------



## FloUndS0 (16. Mai 2014)

Rosi könnte man durch das Fenster des R2 auch voll eine 30 cm lange Graka sehen ?Oder ist das zu klein ?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Jepp, kann man : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Fenster vom R2 ist identisch mit dem vom R4


----------



## FloUndS0 (16. Mai 2014)

Was hast du denn für ein CPU Lüfter ??? Für super extrem übertakten?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Ganz normal, den Alpenföhn K2


----------



## FloUndS0 (16. Mai 2014)

Der ist aber größer als ich gedacht habe


----------



## FloUndS0 (16. Mai 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, kann man :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Das r2 ist getönt


----------



## FloUndS0 (16. Mai 2014)

Dann nimm ich doch das r2 es war mir nur wichtig ob man die komplette Graka sehen kann


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Als das R4 noch nicht mit Seitenfenster erhältlich war, wurden die Seitenteile vom Arc R2 stattdessen dafür verkauft, weil die von den Maßen her absolut identisch sind.

Aber ja, auf den Bildern sieht das Fenster vom R2 getönt aus.

Sind auf jeden Fall beides sehr gute Gehäuse  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...arc-midi-r2-der-spitze-der-kuehlleistung.html


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Hi
ich wollt mir gerne später einen 1440p Monitor von Qnix holen QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27zoll 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay und habe deswegen eine andere Confi gemacht und ja mein Budget ist jetz höher.Ich wollte nur wissen ob sie gut ist.Hier die Confi https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208d05fadcb210ea5bd7722e379b7d32166646e2edae 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Mai 2014)

Der Multi TRUE 100 soll wegen seinem hohen Inputlag nicht gut zum zocken geeignet sein, deswegen solltest Du besser diesen nehmen : Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay

Am besten fragst Du kurz vor der Bestellung nochmal die Spezis (pc-nutzer z.B.), welcher aktuell am empfehlenswertesten ist.

Dein Warenkorb ist


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

*GELÖSCHT*


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Werde ich mit meiner Confi auf 1440p flüssig spielen können oder soll ich da 2 Jahre warten wo wahrscheinlich WQHD standard ist ?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Mai 2014)

Mit einer R9 290 kannst Du natürlich flüssig auf 1440p spielen.


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Auch so 2 Jahre lang oder kann man das noch nicht sagen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Mai 2014)

Würde ich mal stark von ausgehen, das Du wenigstens 2 Jhare flüssig zocken kannst.

Ich würde sagen, eher deutlich länger.


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Auch flüssig mit AF und Kantenglättung?Schick mir am besten ein paar gute Benchmarks


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Danke Rosi 
Edit:sind nur Tests mit 1600p


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Spiele-Benchmarks (DirectX 9) (Seite 18) - HT4U.net


----------



## FloUndS0 (18. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## FloUndS0 (19. Mai 2014)

Welche Graka wäre besser für 1440p Gtx 780 oder R9 290 oder ist das wie bei der GTX770 und 280x egal ?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

Bei einer so hohen Auflösung ist viel Vram von Vorteil, also imho eine 290 oder 280X


----------



## FloUndS0 (19. Mai 2014)

Die 290 Vapor-X wollt ich mir sowieso holen die sieht einfach SOO GEIL AUS !!!


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

Die sieht nicht nur so aus


----------



## FloUndS0 (19. Mai 2014)

Noch eine Frage kommt mein NT auch mit Oc der Vapor klar also 450W ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Mai 2014)

Das E9? Joa kannst ja das 480W Modell nehmen . Wenn du mit OCen nicht übertreibst reicht es, wenn du aber wirklich alles rausholen willst nimm ein BQ! P10 550W


----------



## FloUndS0 (19. Mai 2014)

Ne vll. auf 1100 mhz takten aber nicht Spannung erhöhen oder so


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Ist der unterschied zwischen dem e9 450 und dem e9 480 nur die Watt Anzahl? Ich möchte nämlich nicht das mein Pc abschmiert weil ich zu wenig Watt habe


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Das E9 450 Watt reicht definitiv


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Ist der unterschied zwischen dem e9 450 und dem e9 480 nur die Watt Anzahl? Ich möchte nämlich nicht das mein Pc abschmiert weil ich zu wenig Watt habe


 
Wenn das 450er Modell nicht mehr reicht, reicht auch das CM480 nicht.


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Ok ich war mir nur nicht sicher weil bei der Vapor-x Systemverbrauch mit 400W angegeben wurde


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Die Computerbase hat inkl. stark übertaktetem i7 4770K ~ 414 Watt geschafft, komplettes System unter Last : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Auch mit starkem OC schaffst Du es nicht, das E9 450 Watt an seine Grenzen zu bringen.


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Ok dann ist ja gut. Wieviel Watt hat denn das 450W mit 90% müsste es ja 405W haben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Mai 2014)

Du darfst die Effizienz nicht abziehen, du musst sie aufschlagen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Eben 

Natürlich kann das E9 die 450 Watt auch liefern, sogar mal 100 Watt mehr, kein Problem.

Wenn es 450 Watt liefert, zieht es bei 90% Effiziens ~ 495 Watt aus der Dose.
So ungefähr musst Du das rechnen, nicht 10% von den 450 Watt abziehen


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Oh wusste ich garnicht  ich hab immer gedacht das es von 100% (450W) nur 90%(405W) aus der Dose ziehen kann


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Oh wusste ich garnicht  ich hab immer gedacht das es von 100% (450W) nur 90%(405W) aus der Dose ziehen kann



 Deswegen fragst Du ja hier nach.

 Wir wissen alles.


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich will mir im laufe des Jahres eine weitere SSD holen lohnt sich M.2 oder nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Neien, lohnt sich noch nicht.

Erst in 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## FloUndS0 (20. Mai 2014)

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Hab noch mal eine Frage die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM und 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, ist nur die Farbe und der Preis richtig ?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Mai 2014)

Die Ares haben ne XMP Zertifizierung was aber völliger Bullshit ist da man das sowieso mit jedem RAM machen kann und sind Orange gefärbt. 

LG.


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Was ist XMP ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2014)

Das steht für Extreme Memory Profile.
Extreme Memory Profile


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Ahh,ich will sowieso nicht den Ram übertakten mir ging es nur um die Farbe 
Ich wollte gerne einen roten Ram


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Mai 2014)

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24

Rot beleuchtet  : Avexir Core Series MPower Edition LED rot DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Avexir Core Series MPOWER hmm haben 1.5V also eig. gut


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich nehme dann die Ares oder Cruial ich wollte gerne bei Mindfactory bestellen


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2014)

Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED rot/grün DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-9-9-27 (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT2TXRGCEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Ist aber 1866mhz und 9-9-9-27


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2014)

Das ist besser (die Latenzen beziehen sich auf den Takt, d.h. wie viele Takte vergehen bis eine Aktion ausgeführt wird.). Wenn du auf das LED Zeugs stehtst führt an den Crucial kein Weg vorbei: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt_vgMPFQc8


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn dann wollte ich nur rot


----------



## FloUndS0 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gelesen das Intel besser mit 1600mhz arbeiten soll.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Mai 2014)

Blödsinn.. Intel mit "normalen" Mobos arbeitet bis 2400MHz einwandfrei. Problem ist halt nur die Spannung, die sollte angeblich immer unter oder am Limit von 1,5V Spannung sein. Obwohl ich noch keinen kenne wo was durchgebrannt ist durch RAM... 
Brauchen tust du aber nur 1600, weil es am preiswertesten ist. Hier die roten: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FloUndS0 (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich rote will nehme ich glaube die Cruial Led RAM die kosten 2€ weniger  dafür 1866mhz und Leds
Was ist dieses CM beim bq480 b.z.w lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum bq450 w ?


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Was ist dieses CM beim bq480 b.z.w lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum bq450 w ?


 
Damit ist Kabelmanagement gemeint.
Du brauchst nur die Kabel ans Netzteil anschließen die du benötigst.


----------



## FloUndS0 (24. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damit ist Kabelmanagement gemeint.
> Du brauchst nur die Kabel ans Netzteil anschließen die du benötigst.


Hat natürlich auch seine Vorteile weil das Gehäuse dann aufgeräumter ist kostet dafür aber auch 15€ mehr


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

KM bei der Leistungsklasse ist aber eher überflüssig. Daher reicht das 450er Modell aus.


----------



## FloUndS0 (24. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> KM bei der Leistungsklasse ist aber eher überflüssig. Daher reicht das 450er Modell aus.


 Warum ist es überflüssig ?


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

FloUndS0 schrieb:


> Warum ist es überflüssig ?


 
Weil du meist sowieso alle Kabel brauchst.
Reicht doch schon wenn du einen Molex Anschluss brauchst.
Schon musst du den gesamten Strang anklemmen.


----------



## FloUndS0 (24. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du meist sowieso alle Kabel brauchst.
> Reicht doch schon wenn du einen Molex Anschluss brauchst.
> Schon musst du den gesamten Strang anklemmen.


 Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich kann gegenüber dem 450w 2 Kabel sparen


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

Und wegen 2 Kabel willst du 30€ mehr ausgeben?


----------



## FloUndS0 (24. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wegen 2 Kabel willst du 30€ mehr ausgeben?


 Bei MF sind 15 € mehr


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

Ist dein Geld. Musst du wissen.


----------



## FloUndS0 (25. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ja gerade so ein Sonderangebot XFX Grafikkarte R9 290 OC LED - Voltage Unlocked günstig kaufen - MeinPaket.de würde es sich im gegensatz zur 290 Vapor-x lohne die zu kaufen und dann einen anständigen Kühler drauf? (z.B Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - Hardware, Notebooks Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV 280X Aktiv - Hardware, Raijintek Morpheus Passiv - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von oder andere Beispiele )
Damit könnte ich auch noch richtig Übertakten oder ?
Edit: Sehe ich das so richtig das der Raijintek Morpheus eine richtige Wunderwaffe sein soll da habe ich ja viele vorteile zur Vapor-X oder ? Hier eine Konfi https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22047e561ef54d2d396d41722460e9b91c69dd67e6b50 wäre die was ? kostet auch 30 Euro weniger als die Vapor-x


----------



## FloUndS0 (25. Mai 2014)

Und ?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne den Kühler nicht.


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2014)

Die ist halt weder wirklich kühl noch leise


----------



## FloUndS0 (25. Mai 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die ist halt weder wirklich kühl noch leise


 Der Morpheus soll doch sehr kühl und leise sein mit den richtigen Lüftern. Welche Grafikkartekühler wären den gut b.z.w sind kühl und leise
lohnt sich das denn hingegen der Vapor-x ?
Morpheus Test : http://www.tomshardware.de/raijintek-morpheus-vga-cooler-hawaii-review,testberichte-241525.html


----------

